# When will people have off 4th of July 2009



## vacationlover2 (May 8, 2008)

Since the 4th is on a Saturday, will companies give off on the 3rd or the 6th?

Thanks!


----------



## casey2 (May 8, 2008)

*The work day closest.....*

We got off the 3rd if it was on Saturday
and Monday if it was Sunday....


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 8, 2008)

So if you wanted to go away on the 4th of July week, would you want to go Friday, 3rd-Friday 10, or Saturday, 4th thru Sat. 11?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (May 8, 2008)

Unless you are considering what timeshare week to reserve for rental purposes, it would seem as though the more appropriate question is when do *you* want to go. 

My guess is that the typical one-week vacationer would take the two weekends off, without taking July 3 off from work. That leaves an extra day of vacation for another time. If you are going to rent your week to someone, choosing a Saturday rather than a Friday check-in date makes your week attractive to more people.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## brother coony (May 8, 2008)

Depends on check in day at Resort, and Driving, or flying, if company give off the 3rd and Iam driving I would leave Thursday ofter work, Flying  Would be Friday


----------



## Dave M (May 8, 2008)

Your post wakes me up! 

Based on what has happened in the past, it's likely that more employers will give July 3 as a holiday than July 6. If so, the week of June 27 through July 4 is likely to be just a bit more popular than the following week, because it requires taking only 4 vacation days. Thus, if I had a choice in reserving a week for rental purposes, I would reserve June 27-July 4 or June 28-July 5.

That's what I intended in my above post.


----------



## Born2Travel (May 8, 2008)

We will be off on the 3rd and I suspect most companies would give the Friday off rather than Monday.


----------



## Pat H (May 8, 2008)

When a holiday falls on a Saturday, the company I work for gives us a "floating" Holiday. We can take any day during the year that we want.


----------



## bigrick (May 9, 2008)

Pat H said:


> When a holiday falls on a Saturday, the company I work for gives us a "floating" Holiday. We can take any day during the year that we want.




This scenario is true for all CA state government workers for the 4th of July.  (There are times when a holiday falling on a Saturday means the following Monday off but not in this case.)

In my folks' store we only got Saturday off, which was killer for them because it was the bakery's busiest day.

As for me, holidays are just another day of living, but remembering the events that caused this day to become a holiday.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 9, 2008)

For 2009, the New York Stock Exchange will be closed on Friday, July 3rd.  My experience is that the banks, govt, etc. will be closed the same day.  This pretty reliable website lists the holiday ("observed") as the 3rd as well:

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/index.html?year=2009&country=1

I love to employ the "get 5 days for 4" vacation methodology, but I also love the get "10 for 5" by starting on the Friday (when it's the holiday) and stretching it to the following Sunday.  I think either week will trade great.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2008)

From 2009 Federal Holidays - most Federal employees will have Friday, July 3rd off.  http://www.opm.gov/Operating_Status_Schedules/Fedhol/2009.asp


Richard


----------



## Pat H (May 9, 2008)

Most banks will NOT be closed on 7/3/09.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2008)

Here are links supporting Pat's statement about most bank being open on
Friday, July 3rd, 2009 - http://www.buyusa.gov/uk/en/us_bank_holidays.html

and http://www.philadelphiafed.org/publicaffairs/holidays/


Richard


----------



## Steve A (May 9, 2008)

At the University of Wisconsin, and for state employees, July 4, 2009 will be a floating holiday.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 9, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Most banks will NOT be closed on 7/3/09.



Oh .. we hate it when that happens in my industry -- NYSE closed but banks open ... usually means we have to require a small staff to handle fund transfers.  Why oh why aren't the banks closing?


----------



## Garnet (May 10, 2008)

They're really mucking up the old "banker's hours" thing...


----------



## jerseygirl (May 10, 2008)

Garnet said:


> They're really mucking up the old "banker's hours" thing...



Absolutely!  Bankers unite!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 10, 2008)

I would think that one would want to be able to see the Fireworks on the night of the 4th of July.

The question is where do you want to see them?    At home, or while on vacation in a Timeshare?

That should determine how you want to book your week in my opinion.


----------

